# Lost INTP



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

> I was a bit surprised when I saw "Lost INTP" preceded by a smiley face. I was expecting something more like O_O or :crying:. I guess being lost is pleasant?
> 
> Oh, and welcome


Depends on what sort of lost....:wink:

It is always fun finding your way back. Exploring at will!

Only lost in the sense that i don't know what I'm doing with my life. Which is more stuck...


Thanks for all the lovely welcomes and hugs!:blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Mwahaha, more INTPs!
Welcome to madness. If you have any complaints, do not come to me with them. JK! :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Late welcome, welcome


----------



## Malebranche (Apr 22, 2009)

INTPs dont get lost, they are always where they choose to be (even if that may be in the middle of nowhere and without the knowledge of how to get back):bored:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ivory Tower*



Precious Stone said:


> Hello all!!! :laughing:
> 
> I am an INTP from Sydney, Australia! I really have no idea what to say about myself...!
> 
> ...




Go to University. Urgent. I never had the money to do so and my life was ruined.

As a Perceiver, you will never make it in the world of Salesmen (ESFJ) and Bureaucrats (ESTJ) and Bookeepers (ISTJ) without drugs (Ritalin* is preferred). Actually, I prefer not to take drugs but working for the ENTJ is impossible without them. 

Short term pills that were off for social occasions. Of course, Blue on Blue is very likely, but you are only following orders!

(*Ephedrine might be a legal alternative without connections. My Doctor even refused to prescribe Pems.)


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

hi there warm welcome


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Go to University. Urgent. I never had the money to do so and my life was ruined.
> 
> As a Perceiver, you will never make it in the world of Salesmen (ESFJ) and Bureaucrats (ESTJ) and Bookeepers (ISTJ) without drugs (Ritalin* is preferred). Actually, I prefer not to take drugs but working for the ENTJ is impossible without them.
> 
> ...


LOL! Alcohol does much the same things. Although I was very happy in hospital when i was on morphine! 

I supose it doesn't really matter when you go to uni. I know an INTP in her late forties who started uni this year. I just don't know what i want to do. My health never alowed me to complete high school, so i don't know what i'm good at. Although i am interested in science... but what branch?!?!?! And would i be good at it?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Soon = i.e starightaway*



Precious Stone said:


> LOL! Alcohol does much the same things. Although I was very happy in hospital when i was on morphine!
> 
> I supose it doesn't really matter when you go to uni. I know an INTP in her late forties who started uni this year. I just don't know what i want to do. My health never alowed me to complete high school, so i don't know what i'm good at. Although i am interested in science... but what branch?!?!?! And would i be good at it?




They say that the inspriation just comes to you. I don't know if I believe that at all. I have forgotten the words. Conclusion:when the time is right!

They are sacrificing Virgins to the Dragons !


----------

